
Physics Travel Guide: a tool that makes learning physics easier - sohkamyung
https://physicstravelguide.com/
======
stared
See also: "How to become a GOOD Theoretical Physicist" by Gerad t'Hooft (a
Nobel Prize winner):
[http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~gadda001/goodtheorist/index....](http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~gadda001/goodtheorist/index.html)

Though, as a person who is teaching physics from time to time
([http://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-
sch...](http://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-school-
students.html)), my approach is start small. Otherwise it would be
discouraging to have dozens of book you need to learn "anything". It masks
that the pleasure is in the journey.

------
creep
Is there something like this for math? Does anyone know?

~~~
adamisntdead
Funny, I thought the same thing

~~~
tehsurf
yes, first thing that came to my mind too

~~~
jrx
Hi, I'm a professional (applied) mathematician and a website like that for
mathematics is what I always dreamt of making ;) Even tried to apply to YC
once with the idea but didn't really get very far with it. The need to provide
a paycheck for my family unfortunately makes it quite hard to find enough free
time to proceed with the plan but maybe if there are enough people here who
are interested, we can do it together?

If interested, drop me a message at jerry at millionintegrals com.

~~~
Chris2048
I'm sure I read an article once, maybe about Andrew Wiles, where they said
something like "there is no map of mathematics, you can trace the routes from
point A to point B, but you'll never get a feel for the territory"...

------
miobrien
I also recommend:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DrPhysicsA/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/DrPhysicsA/videos)

"This YouTube channel contains a series of Physics videos which are intended
to give a basic introduction to the subjects covered. They explain the essence
of the subject in as simple as way as possible. They assume basic knowledge of
algebra and calculus and some general physics."

~~~
inesta
yeah love this channel. with the math and equations, a lot of topics are a lot
easier to understand.

------
52-6F-62
It's been hugged to death.

This thread quickly went into my favourites.

Here's an archive link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180214010113/https://physicstr...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180214010113/https://physicstravelguide.com/)

------
krallistic
Awesome Idea, i always wanted to dig deeper into physics but wasn't sure where
to start.

------
bookofjoe
See also:
[http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/topic.html?topic=College%2...](http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/topic.html?topic=College%20Physics)

------
Igel_SK
Is there something like this for computational biology / system's biology /
bioinformatics?

------
gfredtech
Getting 552: connection timed out here

~~~
unknown1111
Too many users tried to connect simultaneously since it is now on the front
page. It now works again, but possible will crash again soon. If you get an
error, just try again in a few minutes or tommorow

------
natestemen
I know that you can edit the pages, but is this project open source?

